

Ask HN: Where do I invest $100K cash? - bakbak

I normally invest in real estate and get around 20% of ROI (without much time spending) ... but wanted to explore other avenues with similar GUARANTEED return ??
======
dreamux
Snake oil, its the future; and I can get you 100Ks worth easy.

Seriously though, this is a dumb question. There is no such thing as
guaranteed returns, and anything with a 20% return probably has inherent risks
that you don't appreciate, or is completely illiquid. If you want to invest
money responsibly and you don't know how, then speak to a financial advisor --
that's what they're there for.

~~~
poppysan
Not a dumb question at all. Many advisors are highly paid risk-takers with
your money, that have their own bottom line as their main interest. Knowledge
is always helpful to protect any investment.

That being said, are you thinking shorter term or longer?

~~~
bakbak
I mostly look for cash-flow kind of investment rather than future appreciation
- so if I invest in real estate then in 5yrs I get my money back ... I dont
expect with solid similar option but anything with 5yrs timeline should be
good enough.

------
michael_dorfman
If you're able to get 20% ROI in real estate without spending much time, stick
with it. No need to look for anything else, if you ask me.

------
_delirium
"20% GUARANTEED return" is a phrase you only find in scams...

~~~
bakbak
I partially agree with you but the most important phrase here is "without much
time spending" and not "20% GUARANTEED return"... after 12yrs of investing
experience I know that there are many investments that can give that kind of
return but then it ask you to invest some time as well to manage those
investment - I'm at a point where I'm ready to invest money but not that much
of a time ... so am looking for some intelligent investment (if any) , of
course with some serious due-diligence.

------
JonathanWCurd
What stage of life are you in? What portion of you savings is this?

I Ask because if you are young and have opportunity to earn / save more, I
would say yourself. If you are older and this represents a significant portion
of your nest egg I would have other suggestions.

~~~
bakbak
I'm in a phase where I dont have time but some money ... so pls suggest me
those "other suggestions" - thanks in advance.

